# Question for those who work in the beauty industry (not as a MUA)



## thebeautyjunkie (Jul 7, 2006)

I am currently about to be a junior in college majoring in communications, and I LOVE makeup and would love a job in the beauty industry. I'm interested in either working in the marketing/advertising/pr aspects of the beauty industry, or graphic design, packaging design, and line development. I have also considered a career as a beauty writer/editor, but haven't looked into that as much.  So I thought I'd post here and ask, what do you do, how did you end up where you are today and what advice you might have for someone like me? Any advice you can give would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------

